# bittorrent



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

hello. i am having issues with any torrent client it seems because i cant download or run any of them. i could with fresh install but they all stopped working. windows 8.1 pro triple booted ith win 10 and 7 but it didnt work before any of those were there. i cant even reinstall. all the installers are broken. this happened with my old win 8.1 and that another reason i reinstalled it. please help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What torrents are you trying to download? What do they consist of?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm fairly certain TSF is not allowed to assist with torrents. At least it was like that when I was a Mod.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

im trying to download a LEGAL kali linux iso. my browser keeps crashing and i cant download ti any other way. ive also tried the win 7 install and the same thing happened. this kind of thing happens with uplay also. like i have to reinstall uplay every time i want to play a game. do you think it could be from a corrupted hd? i had a 500gb hdd and i installed some steam games on it and had SERIOUS issues. i have multiple hdd.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

heres a link to the torrent if you dont believe me (for whatever reason)
https://www.kali.org/downloads/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What web browser are you using to download the files? Are you running through any network security in your home?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably best to test the hard drives with Seatools if only to eliminate them as the cause.
See this link for instructions > How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum

What are your system specs also ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You are correct Ray but we are in the process of right now of rewriting those rules to allow certain uses of them providing the use is a legal choice and the downloader is immediately removed. Those changes are almost ready to post.




Amd_Man said:


> I'm fairly certain TSF is not allowed to assist with torrents. At least it was like that when I was a Mod.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Probably best to test the hard drives with Seatools if only to eliminate them as the cause.
> See this link for instructions > How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum
> 
> What are your system specs also ?


Operating System
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit
CPU
Intel Pentium G3420 @ 3.20GHz	36 °C
Haswell 22nm Technology
RAM
4.00GB Single-Channel DDR3 @ 798MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
ECS H81H3-M4 (SOCKET 0)	28 °C
Graphics
HX191DPBU ([email protected])
2047MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 750 Ti (EVGA)	25 °C
Storage
931GB Seagate ST1000DX001-1NS162 (SATA)	30 °C
111GB SPCC Solid State Disk (SSD)	30 °C
232GB Hitachi HTS545025B9A300 (SATA)	25 °C
29GB Kingston DataTraveler G3 USB Device (USB)
Optical Drives
No optical disk drives detected
Audio
VIA HD Audio(Win8.1)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it work on any of the other os's?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

no it doesnt. thats why his is such an issue. ive had the same issues across all three os's.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What about another PC in the same network?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

umm idk i dont have anything to test. but it worked a while back. on my laptop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long was that? What antivirus are you using?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm with Amd_Man.....using uTorrent sites is just a means of obtaining and using illegal software.....no matter how you slice it, it's illegal. 

So to the OP, why not just download your linux distro directly from the linux website? Why go to the trouble of using a uTorrent site? 

Just download the ISO, burn it to a disc and then boot from disc to install said OS to HDD you want.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

because if you read back you would see that i said that my browser keeps giving me network failure. and not everything utorrent is illegal. torrent clients are a very useful and powerful tool in my opinion.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How long was that? What antivirus are you using?


oh idk a few months. and i dont use av. call me stupid but all its ever done is created issues for me. but i dont think its the network. the only thing i could think of is some kind of hardware issue because of the multiple os changes and whatnot. and this happened with the chrome thing too.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I find it to be more of a networking issue because you're having troubling downloading them.

Is your ISP blocking any websites or ports? Some ISPs block torrents.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Well i went out on a limb and redownloaded the utorrent installer and i got it to work. I didnt do anything special but it worked. Ill let you know if it stops working again. Thanks fir your help


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

At least something is working!


----------



## Marlena13 (Jun 23, 2015)

is there any difference between bittorrent and utorrent?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They are pretty much the same just different authors. However while there are quite a few legitimate uses we do not recommend leaving any torrent client installed for security reasons they can at times be a very large security hole.> uTorrent vs BitTorrent - Torrent Software Comparison


----------

